# looks like a yote



## razu (Jun 19, 2006)

what do you think looks like a coyote coming in to the right of this deer 
i have had one on camera for the past few years in this spot
date and time are wrong of course was actually early this morning


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Can you post another pic from this same camera for comparison?

I think the shape to right of the front deer is just leaves and brush for a couple of reasons, one being no eye glow, should be more light refection on coat similar to the front deer.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

It looks like it, but I think it&#8217;s another deer behind some brush and a small tree. It&#8217;s too big for a coyote, and the posturing from the deer in the front is typical deer-deer interaction. I think the pic just washed out in a way that it makes the head look coyote like.


----------



## razu (Jun 19, 2006)

could be right i have a group of triplets hangin out
also i used the auto fix feature to lightin up these photos not my best camera


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

i would guess a racoon. i have pics where you will see a huge set of eyes and then as it comes in its a racoon.racoon eyes always looks yellow on my camera as well. deer will sit there and eat with racoons.

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

The yellow eyes in the back is a deer. I think he's referring to the animal that the front deer is looking down at. As least that's what I'm referring to.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

M.Magis said:


> The yellow eyes in the back is a deer. I think he's referring to the animal that the front deer is looking down at. As least that's what I'm referring to.


yes, me also


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

yeah your right at first glance i didnt click on pic. after second look yeah there is a butt of a deer there. i dont see anything to the right of deer in the front even after zooming in.

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

The green arrow here is the head, the red arrow is the tail. When I saved the picture and opened it up it looks to be a deer, with its head rotated to the right, away from the deer in front. The white part is the chin/throat area, which looks overly large because the head is rotated. The ears look small because only the white inner hair is showing up.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

razu said:


> could be right i have a group of triplets hangin out
> also


id say thats what youre seeing.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

The creature to the right of the deer is clearly one of them dang ol Chupacabra. The glowing eyes behind them are more than likely an adolescent squatch. Very rare to capture both in one picture.


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

All Eyes said:


> The creature to the right of the deer is clearly one of them dang ol Chupacabra. The glowing eyes behind them are more than likely an adolescent squatch. Very rare to capture both in one picture.


Jackpot!!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

All Eyes said:


> The creature to the right of the deer is clearly one of them dang ol Chupacabra. The glowing eyes behind them are more than likely an adolescent squatch. Very rare to capture both in one picture.


Awwww! You beat me to it! 

Razu, are you posting pics direct from the computer files or are you taking pics of your computer screen and posting those. That's what it looks like to me. Comparing the original pic with the additional 2 you posted, there's no doubt that something is there in the first pic that isn't in the other 2. Doggone thing looked like an Ocelot the first time! Magis may be right.


----------



## razu (Jun 19, 2006)

I originally posted from camera roll on my phone the other two from computer files all downloaded from camera card.
That camera is an older flash model and is not consistent.oh well thought I would share. At first glance thought it might have been this fellow










Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

im buyin yote.. eyes away from the camera so no glow possibly. the doe is certainly reacting to it like she doesn't like it


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Really tho- Looks to me like a bushy tail and hind leg of a yote. The head looks almost hyena but also yote. If that's the case, then this pic was snapped just before dinner time.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Save the pic to your hard drive and open it, it's not a coyote. It's easier to see that way.


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

Way to tall to be a yote. Just another deer. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SmittyN330 (May 17, 2013)

Yeah that looks like it could be a small deer. Neat cam footage though. That's a pretty good buck in the 3rd frame.


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

Ahh.. I think I see it now. The ears pinned back and back right leg were throwing me off. Seemed like a tail until I followed it as far as I could. That would be a wolf sized yote if that is what it was


----------

